# Why does my horse stomp her back foot whenever she swishes her tail?



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

sounds to me like there was a bug of some kind irritating her even if you couldn't see it. My horses all notice a bug before i do haha


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

My daughter's lesson horse does this too. They thought he needed his sheathe cleaned, called the vet out to do that and look for anything else, and he found nothing. We discovered this fall that he had an itch on his belly and now when he starts doing that a lot, someone takes a curry to his belly and he stops. He's so funny, he'll actually lift his leg so you can rub it better.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The bugs could have been up between her legs. Also pain could cause them to do that.


----------

